# ferry or tunnel with dogs?



## pinkgreen

there's two of us a motorhome and 2 dogs. I am prone to sea sickness if the weathers not good. 

We can't decide which is the best/ cheapest way to get to france - ferry or channel tunnel - All advice suggestions welcome. 

We went on the ferry in early july and were annoyed to find that we were expected to pay up £30 per dog - all they do is lie in the motorhome during the journey 

we've searched the internet and have come across various offers for ferries and chunnel BUT can't work out if the offer includes dogs and if they are for a motorhome

Someone told us about a flexi deal on the chunnel - where you buy 10 tickets at a cheaper rate for use throughout a year and she saved money. 

Does anyone know about this? 

What's your experience of this?


----------



## javea

Don't know about Flexi tickest but as far as the dog is concerned Tunnel every time.

Dog stays with you in the van, doesn't even notice that it has gone into a tunnel and as far as it is concerned nothing has changed.

Quick transit, 35 mins and hey ho, you are in France!

The £30 is only charged on the return trip where they have to check Passport for frontline and drontal, etc. and they do it very efficiently.


----------



## xgx

Chunnel is best for the dog.... you'll probably find that pets are charged around £30 on all crossings whether ferry or not.

Tunnel 35 mins ...time for butties and a cuppa and you're ready for the off 

The Eurotunnel pages have all the relevant info on flexi and other deals


----------



## Stanner

xgx said:


> ... you'll probably find that pets are charged around £30 on all crossings whether ferry or not.


Yes it's the "Pet Passport" checking fee - standard fee charged by all carriers.


----------



## Jented

hi.
If you are prone to seasickness,with or without dogs Tunnel!!. I am a very poor seafarer,but do like the ferry as the 2hrs is like a mini cruise,but the Tunnel is the way to go,as your dogs are with you,you can stand alongside your unit during the trip and have the windows open,flask,sandwich,sorted.
Jented.


----------



## peedee

I would go either, Ferry is probably cheapest but the tunnel wins everytime with Tescos vouchers and with a wheelchair to worry about there is no contest.

peedee


----------



## Wupert

pinkgreen said:


> What's your experience of this?


Tunnel for us

Dog walk at both Folkstone & Calais

Ref the 10 ticket Frequent traveler Flexi It only applies to cars

Check out the Eurotunel sales site


----------



## erneboy

We went by tunnel for the first time recently. Would not bother with ferry again. The dog didn't even notice, Alan.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

After using ferries for twenty something years and the tunnel twice this year I would definatly say tunnel.
But I leave my 5 pooches at home.

Dave p


----------



## aldra

Ferry P&O £20

Tunnel free out £30 return to England

We went out on the tunnel back on the ferry

but we don't book returns and a return ticket is cheaper pro rata
Shadow is happy either way

The tunnel is also expensive last minute booking, the ferry as long as its one minute or more after midnight and you book it before midnight is treated as an advance booking

Aldra


----------



## pinkgreen

thanks everyone - i think i'll ring round the ferry and chunnel companies to see what the deals are.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

If you use a Tesco credit card, save the rewards, you will then be able to use the tunnel free when you cash your rewards for a travel voucher.
We had two crossings this year and have enough points for two next year and we do not shop at Tesco.

Dave p

edit
I have just bumped an old post Tesco tunnel vouchers.
It may be of interest to you and explain how its done.

Dave p


----------



## rogerblack

Wupert said:


> . . . Ref the 10 ticket Frequent traveler Flexi It only applies to cars . . .


Although this is the case for the Frequent Traveller Flexi Plus, on the standard Flexi Traveller you can use them for motorhomes but have to pay an additional charge each time:
*
Frequent Traveller terms and conditions
.
4. Bookings
.
4.2 The Fare is valid for cars, vans and motorcycles only. Supplements will be payable if you are planning to travel with a minibus, campervan or are towing a trailer or caravan. Supplements are also payable for pets. Please call the Contact Centre for details of the relevant supplements which may vary. 
*

The charge is £9.00 each way, so you still travel in a 'campervan' for only £48 total each way. You only pay the supplement when you book the trip, not when you pay the Freq Trav upfront payment, since should you go over in a car, van or motorcycle on any of the trips during the 12 months, the supplement wouldn't apply.


----------



## levoyden

The Frequent traveler carries a $9.00 each way for MH,s ($ is my pound sign) 
It is a excellent service for taking dogs, plenty of opportunities to walk them.

Turn up late or early, they don't mind, only if you go into the peak times.

Before 6pm outbound is I think peak and from 2pm return.

This will be our 3rd year using Frequent Traveler and can only highly recommend it.

Den


----------



## HeatherChloe

tunnel


----------



## BrianJP

Its a no brainer really I do the trip 6 times a year and only use the tunnel as its always the best option for the dogs.


----------



## greygit

BrianJP said:


> Its a no brainer really I do the trip 6 times a year and only use the tunnel as its always the best option for the dogs.


We prefer the ferry as it's a nice break, and the dogs don't care either way.
With Sea France dogs go free on the outward journey.  
Gary


----------



## odipar

The great advantage using the tunnel is that you can drive on/drive off 
You don't have to get out of the car/MH and if you you pre book there is very little waiting 
Last year we went Dover to Dunkirk and it took about 3 hours with the waiting at Dover and the delay in unloading at Dunkirk 
I reckon 1 hour max using the Tunnel 
We always use Tesco vouchers (cant be used to pay for the dog) and as a result we took our 7.39m Rapido plus Smart car on an A-frame for a payment of £70 with vouchers 
Cheers 
MGA Coupe


----------



## CliffyP

xgx said:


> Chunnel is best for the dog.... you'll probably find that pets are charged around £30 on all crossings whether ferry or not.
> 
> Tunnel 35 mins ...time for butties and a cuppa and you're ready for the off
> 
> The Eurotunnel pages have all the relevant info on flexi and other deals


100% correct, buttie, drink and out the other end, best by far for the hound.
Arrive early and you go on the earlier train (if there's room, and there always is). We arrived 12 hours late (wont bore you with details) £5 to change time. Britt Ferries, we wanted to go home a day early £140 one way (robbers).
For us its the train every time (thanks to Mr Tesco


----------



## BrianJP

greygit said:


> BrianJP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a no brainer really I do the trip 6 times a year and only use the tunnel as its always the best option for the dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> We prefer the ferry as it's a nice break, and the dogs don't care either way.
> With Sea France dogs go free on the outward journey.
> Gary
Click to expand...

Obviously whatever suits you is best,but majority of pet owners seem to find Tunnel most convenient. Also note Eurotunnel only charge for pets on return to UK as well.


----------



## CliffyP

BrianJP said:


> greygit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrianJP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a no brainer really I do the trip 6 times a year and only use the tunnel as its always the best option for the dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> We prefer the ferry as it's a nice break, and the dogs don't care either way.
> With Sea France dogs go free on the outward journey.
> Gary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously whatever suits you is best,but majority of pet owners seem to find Tunnel most convenient. Also note Eurotunnel only charge for pets on return to UK as well.
Click to expand...

Got to laugh, On the tunnel only charging for pets returning to uk via the tunnel  . The cost is £30 to take them (each)

I remember going to a Senior Police Officers Dinner and the guest speaker was an Air Traffic Controller (superb by the way), he said that with aircraft they are only charged for landing, they can take off as many times as they like  8O :roll: .
Bit like the dogs, you can take them out as many times as you want, and just pay £30 each time you want to bring them back :wink:


----------



## HeatherChloe

Well I think that it is appropriate that they charge for you to bring them back. 

They have built a whole building just for check in for the dogs on the way back.

The building has at least 2 staff on duty.

They have microchip machinery in it.

And no doubt they have to do lots of form filling with the government.

I wouldn't expect them to do all of that for free.


----------



## aldra

Return journey on P&0 ,
handed us as a microchip reader,
we clicked it on shadows chip, handed it back, job done,

5 seconds, if that

aldra


----------



## BrianJP

aldra said:


> Return journey on P&0 ,
> handed us as a microchip reader,
> we clicked it on shadows chip, handed it back, job done,
> 
> 5 seconds, if that
> 
> aldra


So?
thats what they all do.Sorry not sure of the point you are making


----------



## aldra

Not making any point, thats what happened,

Last year we had to get him out and someone came with a gun to check his chip. was P&0, never came back on the tunnel

now feeling nervous :lol: did I have to make a point

aldra


----------



## aldra

oh, just remembered 

cost two weeks ago £20, on P&O ferry

Don't ask me about the vet fee, waited over an hour

Own frontline, admin/ by me

handed worm tablet, admin/ by me

asked if chip OK, not checked

Filled in passport, 5 min (generous)

50 Euros

Not impressed!!!!!

Aldra


----------



## geraldandannie

aldra said:


> 50 Euros Not impressed!!!!!


Ouch! Don't they charge by weight? We paid €53 this spring at Gravelines for our 30kg Golden Retriever, which included the pills and potions.

Gerald

Oh, and tunnel (free with Tesco vouchers) every time for us. I don't know why anyone would pay for a ferry if they have a Tesco near them, or could use a Tesco credit card.

Gerald


----------



## Stanner

geraldandannie said:


> I don't know why anyone would pay for a ferry if they have a Tesco near them,


Errrrr........ It would involve shopping at Tesco? :?


----------



## geraldandannie

Stanner said:


> Errrrr........ It would involve shopping at Tesco? :?


Yes, there is that. But getting free crossings must reduce their profits by a little bit.

Gerald


----------



## Stanner

geraldandannie said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Errrrr........ It would involve shopping at Tesco? :?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is that. But getting free crossings must reduce their profits by a little bit.
> 
> Gerald
Click to expand...

But if you add up the savings from NOT shopping at Tesco ............... :wink:


----------



## peedee

Stanner said:


> But if you add up the savings from NOT shopping at Tesco ............... :wink:


Equals painless extraction. 

peedee


----------



## HeatherChloe

Stanner said:


> But if you add up the savings from NOT shopping at Tesco ............... :wink:


I like to get my food from Waitrose or Marks & Spencer. I thought Tesco WAS cheap!

Is there somewhere EVEN CHEAPER than Tesco that consistently sells actual things you might want to buy? In a way that doesn't involve 1 check out person and massive queues? Or that deliver?

I sometimes go to Tesco, but only get about a £2 voucher every two months or so, despite using my Tesco Loyalty Card thingy, so I guess I'd never get a free tunnel with my current low spending there.


----------



## Stanner

HeatherChloe said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> But if you add up the savings from NOT shopping at Tesco ............... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to get my food from Waitrose or Marks & Spencer. I thought Tesco WAS cheap!
> 
> Is there somewhere EVEN CHEAPER than Tesco that consistently sells actual things you might want to buy? In a way that doesn't involve 1 check out person and massive queues? Or that deliver?
> 
> I sometimes go to Tesco, but only get about a £2 voucher every two months or so, despite using my Tesco Loyalty Card thingy, so I guess I'd never get a free tunnel with my current low spending there.
Click to expand...

This is now going wildly off at a tangent from which is best for the pooch............

Exactly, you THINK Tesco is cheap and that is exactly what they want you to think. The reality is that virtually every Tesco special offer is balanced out by at least one price hike - but once they have you in there and dazzled by the one or two loss leaders ..................... :roll:

When the fuel promotions are on the price is often hiked by around 2 or 3p/litre, so you only actually save 2 or 3 p/litre not the 5p advertised - this means that everybody buying without a voucher during that time is helping pay for your discount (mugs!) - as they say every little helps.

I shop at Tesco occasionally, but do not blindly do my whole shop there without thinking about the price as so many do, assuming that good old Tesco must be the cheapest because they say they are.

I do most of my shopping at Waitrose and use a John Lewis Partnership card which can give me enough cash back over a year to buy a ferry crossing. I shop selectively at WR as well BTW, usually catching them when the bargains are being priced down. In one shop a while ago the only thing I paid full price for was the milk.

PS <Whisper> - I worked in Tesco for a while as a contractor so got to know what goes on behind the scenes :wink:


----------



## greygit

We shop at the Co-op but then we are pinko lefties...sorry still off topic.
:wink:


----------



## emjaiuk

Stanner said:


> HeatherChloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> But if you add up the savings from NOT shopping at Tesco ............... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to get my food from Waitrose or Marks & Spencer. I thought Tesco WAS cheap!
> 
> Is there somewhere EVEN CHEAPER than Tesco that consistently sells actual things you might want to buy? In a way that doesn't involve 1 check out person and massive queues? Or that deliver?
> 
> I sometimes go to Tesco, but only get about a £2 voucher every two months or so, despite using my Tesco Loyalty Card thingy, so I guess I'd never get a free tunnel with my current low spending there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is now going wildly off at a tangent from which is best for the pooch............
> 
> Exactly, you THINK Tesco is cheap and that is exactly what they want you to think. The reality is that virtually every Tesco special offer is balanced out by at least one price hike - but once they have you in there and dazzled by the one or two loss leaders ..................... :roll:
> 
> When the fuel promotions are on the price is often hiked by around 2 or 3p/litre, so you only actually save 2 or 3 p/litre not the 5p advertised - this means that everybody buying without a voucher during that time is helping pay for your discount (mugs!) - as they say every little helps.
> 
> I shop at Tesco occasionally, but do not blindly do my whole shop there without thinking about the price as so many do, assuming that good old Tesco must be the cheapest because they say they are.
> 
> I do most of my shopping at Waitrose and use a John Lewis Partnership card which can give me enough cash back over a year to buy a ferry crossing. I shop selectively at WR as well BTW, usually catching them when the bargains are being priced down. In one shop a while ago the only thing I paid full price for was the milk.
> 
> PS <Whisper> - I worked in Tesco for a while as a contractor so got to know what goes on behind the scenes :wink:
Click to expand...

Well sais! Every little helps.................Tesco! I don't know how they get away with that slogan. Sorry for continuing OT

Malcolm


----------



## Stanner

greygit said:


> We shop at the Co-op but then we are pinko lefties...sorry still off topic.
> :wink:


It's better than being a "Blue Meanie" :wink:


----------



## greygit

Stanner said:


> greygit said:
> 
> 
> 
> We shop at the Co-op but then we are pinko lefties...sorry still off topic.
> :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> It's better than being a "Blue Meanie" :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## aldra

So, what is the price of dog food at tesco's????????

Zeebedee has put the fear of god in me

  

keep on topic

Zeb         

Aldra


----------



## patp

Tunnel for me.

You can overnight at the Pet Passport car park if you have booked an early train.  Not just us motorhomers do it either. I saw two people in a car with sleeping bags the night we stayed.


----------



## Losos

Wupert said:


> Ref the 10 ticket Frequent traveler *Flexi *It only applies to cars
> Check out the Eurotunel sales site


The 'Flexi' maybe only applies to car but the 'Frequent Traveler' ticket definately applies to MHs ('tho there's *an £8 per trip charge*)

Basically you buy ten 'one way' tickets at the start of your year (can be any date you want)

You then pay £8 per trip for your MH if you pick the 'normal' travel times, for certain weekends and bank holidays it's more, so you do need to be flexible in your dates, and you do *NOT* get any refund if you don't do the ten trips in the year :!:

You need to do three or four return trips to make it worthwhile, five and you are really getting a bargain.

As you mentioned the Eurtunnel web site has all the details.


----------



## aldra

Losos

Not quite understanding, do you pay£80, then for each individual trip at a reduced rate 

Went on line but still wasn't sure

Do you need to know all the dates of the 10 trips in advance?

Aldra


----------

